# Der Konsolen Innereien Thread



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

Hier mal 'ne Dreamcast, von innen  
Eine Nintendo Konsole hätt ich auch gern noch gezeigt aber dafür hab ich keinen passenden Schraubendreher...


----------



## SkastYX (16. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Wii übernehme ich morgen, habe mir mal den Schraubenzieher selbst gebastelt als mein GameBoy kaputt gegangent ist.
Geht übrigens auch mit einem Schlitzschraubenzieher plus ein wenig Kraft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Playstation 2, SCPH30004R


----------



## der_schnitter (16. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Feine Sache,sowas mal von innen zu sehen.Wagt sich hier wer an die PS3?


----------



## Bang0o (16. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

übrigens gibt es von der ps2 verschiedene ausführung 
die von meinem kumpel hat statt dem leichteren alukühler meiner einen schweren stahlkühler 
alle beide sind die "dicken"


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

naja, ich hab ja geschrieben, um was für eine Serie es sich handelte, das es viele verschiedene Seren gibt, sollte eigentlich jeder wissen.
Meine ist eine V3 oder V4...

Ich hatte auch mal eine kleine silberne Slim, die mir aber überhauptnicht gefallen hat, u.A. sind die Knöpfe gewöhnungsbedürftig und auch mein Action Replay ging damit nicht...


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (17. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

wie geil, die gute alte DC!!!!

Habe diese Konsole geliebt.
Ich häte hier noch ne Atari 2600 und nen SuperNintendo liegen


----------



## Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

das erste Bild sieht natürlich gut aus zwischen Salz und Honig


----------



## McBain (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden der consolen übertaktet?
hab bisher noch nie was handfestes darüber gelesen immer nur von hörensagen.
aber es würde mich mal interessieren!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Da gibts wohl nur die alte Hardcore Variante -> Quarze umlöten.

*allerdings wird das Probleme geben!*
Denn bei Konsolen geht man von einer bestimmten Hardware und Taktfrequenz aus, wenn die sich ändert kann das SPiel z.B. zu schnell laufen.


----------



## McBain (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

das wäre natürlich dumm.
bei meiner gamecube ist mir aufgefallen dass es manchmal ruckelt wenn grad viel los ist. wär natürlich schön das durch oc zu "beheben"..


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Das Spiel von dem du sprichst ist nicht zufällig ein Multiplattform Spiel (z.B. eins der Need for Speed Reihe), oder??


----------



## McBain (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

hehe das hat durchgehend geschätzte 25fps^^
ne ich mein zb baldurs gate an manchen stellen oder def jam ffny zu 3-4 spielern.


----------



## SkastYX (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

So, da ich schon seid einiger Zeit das Problem habe, dass die Reset-Taste bei meiner Wii klemmt, hatte ich einen schönen Grund dieser mal zuleibe zu rücken.

Weil ich mal was an einem Gameboy machen musste, hatte ich noch so einen Schraubenzieher (selbst aus einen Nagel gefeilt) für diese Y Förmigen Nintendo-Schrauben.

Nach dem aufspüren aller Schrauben, an den Teilweise unmöglichsten Stellen, bekommt man einen schönen Blick auf die enorm Kompackt gehaltene Hardware der Nintendo-Konsole:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Lob an den Hersteller: Der Aufbau ist echt Idiotensicher, jedes Teil hat seinen Platz, wackelt nicht und ist gut verarbeitet. 
Ob die das Jetzt gemacht haben, damit sie Leute in Ländern die was gegen Youtube haben beauftragen können diese zusammenzubauen, möchte ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen.

Nachdem man das entkoppelte Laufwerk entfernt hat und das ein oder andere Plastikteil abschraubt sieht man den vergleichsweise kleinen Kühlkörper welcher von einem langsamdrehenden 40mm Lüfter unterstützt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man auch diesen entfernt und den wärmeleit-Kaugummi abkratzt sieht man den recht übersichtlichen aufbau der Hauptplatine.
Die einzelnen Bauteile sollte hier wirklich jeder bestimmen Können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch 3 Bilder welche die Chips unterm Kühlkörper zeigen, die Wii noch nicht ganz so nackt und das Metallgehäuse das alle Bauteile umgibt und aus massiven Metall ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Villeicht findet sich ja noch jemand der hier mal seine Konsole "nackt" zeigt, würde mich doch interressieren wie sich aktuelle Konsolen vom Innenleben her unterscheiden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Hast auch noch 'nen Bild von der Unterseite??

IRgendwie fehlt da was :|


----------



## SkastYX (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Die unterseite ist zur Stabilität mit einem festgenieteten Blech versehen, habe mich jetzt nicht getraut das zu entfernen.
Daher gibt es da nicht wirklich was zu sehen.

Viel kann da aber nicht fehlen, wenn man bedenkt das der Arbeitsspeicher gekuppelt mit einem der Chips ist. Ist ja nicht viel, 64mib wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

DCHP-30004 ohne R; Playstation2.

Hab irgendwie die anderen Fotos vergeigt oO


----------



## TheOnLY (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da gibts wohl nur die alte Hardcore Variante -> Quarze umlöten.
> 
> *allerdings wird das Probleme geben!*
> Denn bei Konsolen geht man von einer bestimmten Hardware und Taktfrequenz aus, wenn die sich ändert kann das SPiel z.B. zu schnell laufen.



naja bei der ps2 gibt es ja auch verschiedene taktraten
einmal  294,912 MHz und dann später noch 299mhz


ich hätte hier noch ne ps1. Ich glaub bei der konnte man das laufwerk schneller laufen lassen... dan wurden die ladezeiten kürzer und es gab nich mehr so viele nachladeruckler


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Ist  das hier einer indirekte Kompanie gegen Konsolen von PC-Gamern?! 
Ich kann vllt. noch eine PS der ersten Stunde beitragen, wenn ich das Teil mal wieder finde 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## madamc (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Sobald nächste woche mein hot rock gehäuse komm und ich meine wii umbau lad ich auch paar fotos hoch


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

ich kann demnächst bilder von den innerein der xbox360 liefern,wollte aber eigentlich fragen,wie man das netzteil der xbox360 öffnet(schrauben hab ich schon alle ab aber das geht trotzdem nicht auseinander)


----------



## crazy_jb (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

warum macht ihr den hier die konsolen auf ?  macht das soviel spaß. ich sehe da meist nur grün und eine recht kompakte bauweise.

naja hier ein Bild von Mainbaord der 360. Könnte das einer Flacon oder Zephyer sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikschbloda (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Nintendo64 und Xbox360 (kurz vorm Flashen)


----------



## Patti89 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Wenn ihr unbedingt die PS3 und andere Konsolen von Innen sehen wollt müsst ihr doch einfach googeln ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHS07EFGZ3g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcoEA69MuYM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdB2qQPv7LI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOf5m8XH4pY


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*



SkastYX schrieb:


> Die unterseite ist zur Stabilität mit einem festgenieteten Blech versehen, habe mich jetzt nicht getraut das zu entfernen.
> Daher gibt es da nicht wirklich was zu sehen.
> 
> Viel kann da aber nicht fehlen, wenn man bedenkt das der Arbeitsspeicher gekuppelt mit einem der Chips ist. Ist ja nicht viel, 64mib wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Ist das Blech auf dem Board, oder das ganze Board auf dem Plastik vernietet?
Hab meine mal zerlegt, aber irgendwann keine Schrauben mehr gefunden und dann halt wieder zusammen gebaut.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> ich hätte hier noch ne ps1. Ich glaub bei der konnte man das laufwerk schneller laufen lassen... dan wurden die ladezeiten kürzer und es gab nich mehr so viele nachladeruckler


 
Jep, hatte es bei meiner gemacht. War eine Sauarbeit diesen blöden Poti so einzustellen, dass es nicht zu schnell war, weil dann ging gar nichts mehr, es aber trotzdem was brachte. Ohh man das müssten jetzt auch schon gute 10-11 Jahre her sein...

Das einzigste Problem waren nacher Intros, z.B. bei GT, die Ruckelten nach der "neujustierung"

@Payne: Bist du mir mit der Slim zuvorgekommen...!


----------



## Sn1p3rAg3nt1 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

ach @ PS2 bilder...ist der kondi wirklich son klopper oder is der nur so groß durch die aufnahme?!? Ö.ö...aber nice bilder


----------



## KoRsE (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

Mich würden mal brennend Vergleichsbilder zwischen den einzelnen Revisionen der xBox 360 (Zephyr, Falcon, Jasper) im offenen Zustand interessieren (so die Veränderungen im Laufe der Jahre...)

Kann damit jemand dienen?

Gruß


----------



## TheOnLY (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

hab meine ps1 schon vor fast 2woch auseinandergenommen war aber zu faul die hochzuladen 
sry für die zum teil sehr unscharfen bilder, hab leider nur ne handycam zur verfügung


----------



## TheOnLY (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

der rest:


----------



## Maximax (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

In der PS1 waren ja schon damals tonnenweise Chips, ob die wohl auch schon so schwer programmierbar war wie ihre neueste Version.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*

so hatte mal lange Weile und hab meinen alten Gameboy Pocket in seine Einzelteile zerlegt! war eh defekt...


----------



## jokergermany (14. Juni 2009)

Müsste mal das SMS eintreiben, dass hat immo meine Schwester^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2009)

diesen meinst?

Der hat einen recht großen Durchmesser, ist aber sehr flach, anhand der Sicherung kannst die Größe abschätzen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Spiele-Konsolen zerlegt: Nintendo Wii, Sony PS2 und Sega Dreamcast*



Meinpcistplatt schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mehr zerlegte Sega-Konsolen sehen. Hat einer noch sowas wie Sega Saturn, Mega Drive, Master System oder Game Gear da? Die würde ich gerne mal zerlegt betrachten.
> 
> Vorallem den Saturn mit seinen 2 CPUs, 2 GPUs und den anderen 3 Chips für die Schnittstellen. Die Platine von der Konsole muss richtig vollgepackt aussehen!



Im Angang die MBs von Saturn und Megadrive.

Bitte im Forum ansehen, sonst sieht man nix.


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Juni 2009)

der ninto ist echt ein stück kult^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. August 2009)

*Xbox 1 zerlegt*

Hier mal einige Shots aus der Redaktion von einer Xbox 1. Die Bilder sind von Februar 2002.


----------



## Explosiv (7. August 2009)

So ein altes Gerät habe ich auch noch  ! Das waren Zeiten,...

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (8. August 2009)

Jaaa...wo alle ihren Gamecube ihre XBox und PS2 nur gebraucht  haben um GTA Vice City und dann San Andreas zu Spielen
Die Grafik  war Shice,die Spiele waren Geil


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2009)

Gibts denn keine neuen Bilder?


----------



## UltraGraniat (1. Januar 2011)

Ich werde Morgen mal eine PSP fat sizieren und die Innereien dem Forum vorführen !


----------



## Nici930405 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier hab ich ein paar Fotos von meiner Xbox 360. Musste sie 2mal wegen RROD einschicken 
aber jetzt läuft sie schon seit längerem Problem los.
Glaube sie haben den alten gegen den neuen Kühler ausgetauscht (s. Heatpipes)

mir kam dann noch die Idee dass ich einen 60mm Lüfter eines alten AMD-Systems davor machen könnte.
nun ist die Xbox zwar lauter aber kühler. Blöd ist nur dass der Lüfter oben am Gehäuse ansteht, aber es funktioniert 

Sorry für die nicht all zu scharfen Bilder


----------



## GxGamer (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal extra für den Thread meinen defekten Gamegear ausm Keller gekramt. Ich brings einfach nicht fertig mich davon zu trennen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Tageslicht morgen wieder da ist, werd ich ein paar neue und noch mehr machen, nachdem ich ihn dann etwas mehr zerlegt habe.


----------



## GxGamer (21. Januar 2011)

Und nochmal Sega GameGear 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (8. Mai 2011)

So, hier ist mal die festplatte meiner xbox360, hab sie mal an den pc gehängt und ausgelesen, aber viel interessantes war nicht da. ;D  
naja, so hab ich wenigstens ein paar bilder machen können, beim controller hab ichs verpennt.

mal sehen, obs mit der reihenfolge klappt, wenn ja, dann:

Bild1: 
die festplatte im gehäuse, ein billiger krezschlitz und ein torx8 wenn ich mich nicht irre ^^ (im internet wird torx 6 und 10 empfohlen)

bild 2: 
das gehäuse von unten. rechts unten musste ich ein garantie-siegel entfernen und dann in den ecken die 4 schrauben rausprügeln. mit dem kreuzschlitz kein vergnügen, man bräuchte lieber den richtigen torx.

bild 3:
hat man das geschafft, braucht man seinen größeren torx-schraubenzieher, meiner, den ich mir für den controller gekauft hatte, passte super. der kleine druckknopf rechts ist mir entgegengeflogen, den sollte man lieber nicht verlieren. 

bild 4:
zackzack, 4 schrauben gelöst und man sieht endlich die platte.
die wird lässig abgestöpselt und rausgezogen. das ist ziemlich eng, ich musste mit einer hand den "käfig" links etwas nach oben biegen.

bild 5:
tadaa

bild 6:
von der anderen seite auch ein genuss ^^      und denkt dran: DO NOT COVER THIS HOLE  ;D

bild 7:
nochmal alles im überblick, rechts oben der gastauftritt einer capri-sonnen-packung.


----------



## Piy (13. Mai 2011)

hier meine ps2, mir war langweilig. ^^

bild 1: von oben

2: 6 schrauben müssen gelöst werden uuuund schwupps...

3: ...kann man den deckel aufklappen. aber vorsicht! das kabel der reset/cd-open-knöpfen ist lediglich eingesteckt auf der anderen seite und ist nur mit viel fingerfertigkeit wieder einzustecken.

4: naja, man sieht nich viel

5: wieder ein paar schrauben weniger und man kann das laufwerk sehen. ich hatte noch doa2 drin. ^^

6: das ding, in das man die cd einlegt, kann man rausziehen.

7: ein paar schrauben weniger und schon hat man dieses komische ding vor sich 

8: *KLACK* schon lag der deckel auf dem boden und das blöde kabel ist rausgegangen. ^^ war ja abzusehn.

9: schnell das nötigste wieder zusammengebastelt und versucht, das kabel wieder reinzufriemeln. und tadaa, power und open ^^

10: *leucht leucht*


das wars, mehr gibts nich zu sehn, für den nächsten schritt hätte ich nochmal 9 schrauben oder so lösen müssen was mit meinem schraubenzieher (siehe letzter post) nich so lustig war. ^^  

fazit: die ps2 wiegt rund 2 kilo weniger, mein zimmer ist voller staub und ich hab 7 schrauben übrig!


----------



## Garmn (18. September 2011)

> und ich hab 7 schrauben übrig!


  haha kenne ich .) hab letztens meine PS3 zerlegt, bzw mein Bruder hat Sie zerlegt und ich musste Sie wieder zusammenbauen und naja 2 schrauben über xD aber es hält alles .)

jetz ein wenig Case&Cool-Modding und ab gehts wieder


----------



## Piy (19. September 2011)

haha, eine schraube hab ich aber wieder benutzt, um den memorycard-slot zu stützen, weil der sich aus unerfindlichen gründen immer verklemmt hat ;D


----------



## ronnykisser (15. Januar 2013)

thread ausgrab...

mein altes schätzchen zum restaurieren zerlegt:

PlayStation One (fat lady / gen1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was sich da über die jahrzehnte angesammelt hat! sogar flugroßt! 
aber läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft...


----------



## Piy (25. Februar 2013)

Sooo, wollte mir mal meinen gbc anschauen. ich kannte bisher nur den fetten gb von innen, wahnsinn, wie wenig technik nurnoch im gbc steckt. 

bilder selbsterklärend. beim letzten hab ich noch gestestet, ob noch alles heil ist, bevor ichs wieder zusammenschraub. 
operation gelungen, patient lebt.
(fotos mit meiner ps vita, sry ;D)


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juni 2013)

Schritt für Schritt Zerlegung einer PS3 CECHK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Konsolen Innereien Thread.*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Playstation 2, SCPH30004R


 
haha  die gute alte Play Station ! 

Ich würde ihr sowas nicht antun  Ich habe zu viel mit ihr durchgemacht 

- Happy Pc User


----------



## RofflLol (26. März 2019)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Schritt für Schritt Zerlegung einer PS3 CECHK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hab 2 von denen. Also zwar andere Bustaben am Ende aber die selbe Bauweise vom Kühler her.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

